# Amazing Mobile Kitchen Available



## brian powell (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, my name is Brian. I built a very nice kitchen on wheels, capable of serving thousands at any location. In the past I have used it for feeding firefighters, wedding guests, festival goers and more. Now, my business is shifting directions away from the use of this trailer. If you are in need of a highly capable mobile kitchen, let's talk. I would consider leasing it out, rent-to-own, or an outright sale of my mobile kitchen. I have lots of great pictures upon request. As far as equipment goes on this trailer, it has: Blodgett double stacked convection ovens, 3 pitco fryers, 20qt Hobart mixer with all available attachments, automatic Hobart slicer, 4 compartment steam table, 5' grill, 5' griddle, 6 burner range, and a wall mounted broiler. All equipment is propane converted, and built into the frame of the trailer. Believe me when I say, "This is a unique trailer, and there is not one like it anywhere." I know because I designed and built it from the axels up. It's located in the Phoenix area right now, but I am likely to use it for one event in the Reno area in May. If you are SERIOUS, I would be happy to work with you and let you take a look at it. Thanks for your time, Brian. 480-239-0822


----------



## ellenjo (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Brian,

Your trailer sounds amazing! And HUGE! I would love to see some pics of it to see if it would fit my needs at all (would probably be interested in leasing it at this time). If you could e mail them to me at [email protected], along with any other pertinent information, that would be terrific! Thanks so much!
Ellen


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,
I don't know if you received my pm or not, I would like to get pics and more info.

Thanks ~
Joan
[email protected]


----------



## green chef (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Brian,
I would be interested in pictures of your trailer. My email is [email protected] I look forward to hearing from you.
Laura


----------



## nicola1973 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Brian my name is nick I readed your add ,I can have same photos of your trailer? I will be interested to lease with the option to buy ,I am located in ct ,let me know if you are interested thanks nick


----------



## nicola1973 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Brian I forgot my e-mail [email protected] thank s


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, sine this post is 3 years old he might have sold it by now. Just saying./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

